# downloading maps question



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

just a quick question of how and where i could find or download topo maps and lake depth charts for my magellan i have the data link but dont know where to get the stuff to put on their. Any info would help thanx


----------



## hbongaiii (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a Magellan Meridian, I have never heard of being able to download the info you're asking about. The data cable that I have, I use to upload and download via Magellan's software. With the Meridian, you download the info to a SD card in the gps. Magellan has a bunch of different programs. You can find out more here: http://www.magellangps.com/en/products/software.asp

I hope this helps.


----------

